# PREGNANCY LOSS - Bleeding & BFP



## Guest (Oct 27, 2004)

I had ICSI on 13.10.04 and tested yesterday.  After a BFP yesterday morning I started spotting in the afternoon (mostly old dark stuff, but some fresh as well - sorry TMI)  and had AF type pains.  Went home and slept for an hour and the pain had gone and the spotting stopped.  Later in the evening got a little bit more, but almost nothing.

This morning lots of fresh blood but also another, clearer, BFP - feeling really confused and scared.  Just waiting for the clinic to open so I can ring for advice.

I had 2 embies put back, is it possible that i'm losing one but the other is still there?

ali


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

It is always possible that one is coming away and there is still one there. The other possibility is unfortunately that you are miscarrying and the reason that the preg test seems stronger is that the urine levels haven´t caught up with what is going on which can happen. I would advise a restest in 2 days time or a blood test.

Ruth


----------



## lettuce (Jul 9, 2004)

Hi AC (Ali)

 I hope you have some good news from the clinic today. Please try and stay   and rest as much as you can.

Sending you lots of     vibes

best wishes 

Lettuce


----------



## clarebear (Oct 22, 2003)

Hi
I had a positive on fri ,then on sat started to bleed but mine is just like a normal period, but yet iv tested positive everyday ,,now my periods have nearly ended would the line be getting lighter or have gone ? also my clinic not seeing me till fri ,so iv had wait & worry since sat x
                  clare30


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Ali I can't believe this is happening to another star, be positive and look after yourself.  And ring your clinic.
I've IMed you.

loads of love, thinking of you and Clare

Claire xxx


----------



## clarebear (Oct 22, 2003)

ail
just to let u know ,i am thinking of u and sending u positive vibes 
                                clare30


----------

